# New 40gal breeder hardscape



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Just starting to aquascape for first time. First time for HC. 
specs - 2 x 96 w PC (dual daylight), xp3, pressurized co2, likely EI fertz (might go ADA - i'm on the fence)

Left side plan - mostly HC w/ sparce blyxa and downoi
right side among driftwood - A. coffelia, bolbitis, A nana, lobelia small form, Weeping moss on driftwood branch over HC carpet, Possibly some rotala for highlights but other than the HC going for low maint.

This will try to be a CRS or Tiger shrimp friendly scape.


























Any comments welcome - especially rockwork help.


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

Can't wait to see it all together! So far looks good. That's the size tank I want after I get my nano going.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh... forgot to add.... 

Amazonia II w/ powersand for substrate. 
Any help on the rock would be great. (more, less, or no rock at all???)


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Thought about sand down the middle but figure when the HC grows in it will get overlooked... 
Filter arrives this week and I can finally plant. 

What would happen if I laid out the substrate w/o water and let it sit a few days- Will the ADA substrate dry out?


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe 1 big rock to replace the 2 larger rocks on the left....I'm not too sure about substrate. I used eco complete wich will dry out. If you want hc all up front...you may not want the sand.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice start... I agree that the rocks look a bit small, so not "more" rocks so much as "larger" would help, especially once things grow out some.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Finally got my filter -

Here are the initial pics - too impatient at the moment to get bigger rock, plus when I tried w/ aquaforrest could not leave a note to tell them only big rocks.... frustrating. Anyway... here are the new pics. Plants are from my other planted tank, except the HC and new downoi. Have the ceramic biomaterial from my other planted tank running with this tank already.

CO2 is at 2 bps. Light going 8-10hrs day.


























Water still cloudy after scaping - Haven't done WC yet
Questions....

1. What fert schedule should i be running? I have greg watson but don't remember how to calc my starting doses and this is a uncycled tank. 
2. How long until I should I wait until I add fish or shrimp?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

1_. What fert schedule should i be running? I have greg watson but don't remember how to calc my starting doses and this is a uncycled tank. 
2. How long until I should I wait until I add fish or shrimp?_

I have pretty much the same specs (46g w/AS and 192watts cf light). This is what I did when I setup my tank and I've had virtually no issues and really nice and healthy growth.

-Light duration 6.5/7 hrs first 3 weeks or so, built up to 8 hours now (noon burst of 2 hours initally now 3.5 hours.
-Daily 50% WC for first 10 days or so. Thereafter twice a week then once a week.
-Carbon in filter for first few weeks.
-Started dosing after about 4 weeks - 1/4 tsp Potassium (Greg Watson) and 2/3 ml Flourish (micros)
That's it no other dosing even now at 5 months or so.

I would wait like 4 weeks to put fish in or until everything stablizes.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

just didn't want the HC to melt and die on me..


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Update 

























Trying for a color wheel effect - red-orange-yellow-green from right to left... This is after a big trim, plants are happy though. Any comments?


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Any tips on how to arrange the rock - should I just rip it out?


----------

